# lake metigoshe



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

I hvae a question ,, i have fished lake metigoshe for a few years now and i have really only coaught bluegill and perch,, b ut that all ive really tried ,, do any of u no if there are northern pike and i nthere ,or any other fish?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

My Dad and Mom stayed up there about 3-4 years ago and they caught northern and walleye. Everyone at the boat ramp freaked out because they said that the fishing was pretty much toast up there and that it had become a recreational lake.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

oic ya last year when i was up there1 probabally cauaght 100 bluegill i a 1 week period but thats all except for maybe 20 small perch, i might try ffor some northerns this year ,and maybe walleye.


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Seen some 14 lb + northerns come out last winter @ an ice fishin derby. I seen a few 3+ walleyes but haven't latched on to any yet. I fished up there a few times this summer there sure seems to be alot of weeds, the bullheads never quit 8)


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

did u catch any fish while u were up there?? and what were they? and what were u using?


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

For northern from the shore try red/white daredevils or smelt under a bobber. For walleyes in the evening use spinners and a nightcrawler, if your on a boat. A friend of mine caught about a 3lb walleye from the dock at the state park last [email protected] about 9pm. For bluegills,perch,bullheads and occasional northern fish off the public dock @ the narrows,use a plain hook
under a bobber with piece of crawler or worm.
good luck and post your results :lol:


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Northerns, walleye, bluegill, perch. crappies and yes of course the bullhead, or ugly fish as my daughter calls them.

Try along the weedbeds by the old boy scout camp, they are usually in there. Metigoshe is actually a darn good fishery and it is getting better, You just don't want to fish it on the weekends, to many boats and jet ski's!


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

I used to fish Metigoshe a lot 4 to 5 years ago and caught lots of nice walleye on the east side of Bear Island and also by the old Boy Scout Camp. We used bottem bouncers and Lindy rigs with spinners and nightcrawlers. We also caught perch and some big northerns. If you fish on the weekend you have to start real early and be done by 9:00 am or so before all the jet skiers wake up. We had our best luck during the week days. It used to be a great fishery back then but I have'nt fished it lately.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

i heard that the water levels are so high up there right now that u cant even use jetskis,, cuz u cant even make a wake cuz the waters so high..


----------



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

Thats true on the no wake rule(sucks to be a jetskier) Nice and peacefull up there no waterskiers or jetskis buzzing around, just pontoons putting around and I forgot GAMEWARDENS are out in full force. I believe the water level has to go down 5 inches before the rule is lifted. With the forcast for this week it could be awhile. Kind of hard on the Ranger putting around,but I guess thats what trolling motors are for. :lol:


----------

